# South Africa: Whites abandon their homes as mobs spread mayhem



## Baron

South Africa is on the best way to became Zimbabwe 2.0 or the new Somalia. Interestingly the main targets of 'looters' are whites and their businesses. Why western governments give Asylum for any illiterate colored trash from the third world but strictly refuse to help persecuted whites in SA: There is no one place on Earth which wasn't quickly transformed to a sh.thole by blacks. What the West waiting for?Must any white die in the failed 'state' SA. Isn't it an evidence for carrying out white genocide?

_Durban is the third most populous city in South Africa after Johannesburg and Cape Town and the largest city in the South African province of KwaZulu-Natal. Zulus, the largest black tribe in the country, form the largest single ethnic group in the city too. FreeWestMedia has received reports of residents in areas hardest hit by ongoing riots, abandoning their homes. What may have started as a political protest has descended into anarchy._









						South Africa: Whites abandon their homes as mobs spread mayhem | Free West Media
					

Durban is the third most populous city in South Africa after Johannesburg and Cape Town and the largest city in the South African province of KwaZulu-Natal. Zulus, the largest black tribe in the country, form the largest single ethnic group in the city too. FreeWestMedia has received reports of...




					freewestmedia.com


----------



## theHawk

SA is now a shit hole country.  Whites made it the most prosperous nation in Africa, now the negroes are taking over and it’s turning into a war zone.  

This is what the left wants for America.


----------



## Baron

The South Africa was founded by whites, there were almost no one black there before.
All blacks came as illegal immigrants and start to produce children, more as 10 pro women.
In a century whites became a minority in own country.
The same will be in any western country where governments are stupid enough to support stranger savages instead of own people.

*Don't look here if you have poor health, heart problems, are a communist, progressive or democrat.*






						WARNING GRAPHIC: LEAKED Farmer photos—It's genocide |
					

SOUTH AFRICA: Attacks on white farmers are no ordinary crimes. the horror experienced during farm tortures is almost incomprehensible according to 2014 report, “The Reality of Farm Tortures in South Africa”, by AfriForum.




					concit.org


----------



## Votto

theHawk said:


> SA is now a shit hole country.  Whites made it the most prosperous nation in Africa, now the negroes are taking over and it’s turning into a war zone.
> 
> This is what the left wants for America.


The other prosperous  country in Africa was Libya, then Obama murdered him.


----------



## Baron

theHawk said:


> SA is now a shit hole country.  Whites made it the most prosperous nation in Africa, now the negroes are taking over and it’s turning into a war zone.
> 
> This is what the left wants for America.



N-words came to SA as beggars, they did nothing to the country, only whites built it up.
Now the country is devastated, satanic commies helped it again to destroy a former great country.
The sad fate of SA is menace for any western country


----------



## Baron

Votto said:


> The other prosperous  country in Africa was Libya, then Obama murdered him.



South Africa before had one of the highest quality of life in the entirely world.
Even for blacks.
Now the country is gone, western presstitutes and politicians keep silence


----------



## Asclepias

Kill all the whites and take their land. Thats what should happen.


----------



## Baron

Asclepias said:


> Kill all the whites and take their land. Thats what should happen.



And what gonna happen when white Christians in the West unite themselves and get any colored trash out from their countries?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Baron said:


> South Africa is on the best way to became Zimbabwe 2.0 or the new Somalia. Interestingly the main targets of 'looters' are whites and their businesses. Why western governments give Asylum for any illiterate colored trash from the third world but strictly refuse to help persecuted whites in SA: There is no one place on Earth which wasn't quickly transformed to a sh.thole by blacks. What the West waiting for?Must any white die in the failed 'state' SA. Isn't it an evidence for carrying out white genocide?
> 
> _Durban is the third most populous city in South Africa after Johannesburg and Cape Town and the largest city in the South African province of KwaZulu-Natal. Zulus, the largest black tribe in the country, form the largest single ethnic group in the city too. FreeWestMedia has received reports of residents in areas hardest hit by ongoing riots, abandoning their homes. What may have started as a political protest has descended into anarchy._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa: Whites abandon their homes as mobs spread mayhem | Free West Media
> 
> 
> Durban is the third most populous city in South Africa after Johannesburg and Cape Town and the largest city in the South African province of KwaZulu-Natal. Zulus, the largest black tribe in the country, form the largest single ethnic group in the city too. FreeWestMedia has received reports of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freewestmedia.com


Take your white ass to SA Barron and kick some black butt, why not get up a group of your fellow white racist and go to SA and have at it.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Exactly my two friends in South Africa..

One was killed the other was raped

And they lived behind huge walls


----------



## Asclepias

Baron said:


> And what gonna happen when white Christians in the West unite themselves and get any colored trash out from their countries?


That will never happen. White girls love Black and brown people.


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> Exactly my two friends in South Africa..
> 
> One was killed the other was raped
> 
> And they lived behind huge walls


Tough shit. They shouldnt have been there in the first place.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Superbadbrutha said:


> Take your white ass to SA Barron and kick some black butt, why not get up a group of your fellow white racist and go to SA and have at it.


This is not even funny asshole it's extremely dangerous


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> This is not even funny asshole it's extremely dangerous


Not half as dangerous as when whites colonized and stole the land.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

bear513 said:


> This is not even funny asshole it's extremely dangerous


It wasn't meant to be funny, how many years did the West sit idly by while black folks were being oppressed, beaten and murdered in South Africa?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> Tough shit. They shouldnt have been there in the first place.


I was there in the 1980s the negros are ripping that country apart


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> I was there in the 1980s the negros are ripping that country apart


Its their country. Mind your fucking business bub..


----------



## Superbadbrutha

bear513 said:


> I was there in the 1980s the negros are ripping that country apart


You mean when Apartheid was alive and well.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Superbadbrutha said:


> It wasn't meant to be funny, how many years did the West sit idly by while black folks were being oppressed, beaten and murdered in South Africa?


Bull shit they used to get along, go there now it's worse than the south side of chicago


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> Kill all the whites and take their land. Thats what should happen.


  Are ya gonna join the NFAC?
With any luck you'll become another friendly fire victim they're so famous for.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> Its their country. Mind your fucking business bub..


You never been there, it used to be a gorgeous county to vist


----------



## Votto

Asclepias said:


> Kill all the whites and take their land. Thats what should happen.


You are a wonderful representative of the Left for being so honest on how you feel.

You should give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

bear513 said:


> Bull shit they used to get along, go there now it's worse than the south side of chicago


Used to get along, that is as stupid as saying black folks and white folks got along great during Jim Crow segregation.


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> Bull shit they used to get along, go there now it's worse than the south side of chicago


*"they used to get along"*

I hope you dont mean the Blacks and whites do you?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

bear513 said:


> You never been there, it used to be a gorgeous county to vist


Yea it bet it was great if you were white and didn't have a problem with black folks being oppressed, beaten and murdered.


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> You never been there, it used to be a gorgeous county to vist


Mind your business bub.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK

Asclepias said:


> Kill all the whites and take their land. Thats what should happen.


That's exactly what *IS HAPPENING.*

....and you can see the results for yourself (and it's the best advert to bring back apartheid than any racist could ever put forward).

Bravo. Good work.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK

Superbadbrutha said:


> Yea it bet it was great if you were white and didn't have a problem with black folks being oppressed, beaten and murdered.


as opposed to now, where the opposite is all of a sudden ok? 

You can't have it both ways. It was either evil back then and evil now, or it was ok then and ok now.


----------



## Sunni Man

Every African country that was colonized and ruled by white Europeans prospered and became civilized, modernized, with law and order.
But when the Europeans granted the former African colonies independence and left, in the 1950's 60's and 70's. Each and everyone of them quickly reverted to lawless dictatorship's and decades of civil war, starvation, and tribal genocide. 
Which is still going on today.  ...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Superbadbrutha said:


> Yea it bet it was great if you were white and didn't have a problem with black folks being oppressed, beaten and murdered.


That's what the negros are doing now you stupid fuck


----------



## Asclepias

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> That's exactly what *IS HAPPENING.*
> 
> ....and you can see the results for yourself (and it's the best advert to bring back apartheid than any racist could ever put forward).
> 
> Bravo. Good work.


*"That's exactly what IS HAPPENING."*

Good shit.  The nerve of white people to think they have a right to anything in Africa is amazing.  You fucking bums need to go back to europe.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> *"That's exactly what IS HAPPENING."*
> 
> Good shit.  The nerve of white people to think they have a right to anything in Africa is amazing.  You fucking bums need to go back to europe.


We thought whites came from blacks?


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> We thought whites came from blacks?


You did. Then you went to europe and turned white.  Stay there. Its a better climate for you.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> You did. Then you went to europe and turned white.  Stay there. Its a better climate for you.


This doesn't exist anymore in South Africa


----------



## theHawk

Superbadbrutha said:


> It wasn't meant to be funny, how many years did the West sit idly by while black folks were being oppressed, beaten and murdered in South Africa?


Blacks weren’t oppressed.  They were clamoring to get into SA and get some White Privilege.  Just like negroes here in the US.


----------



## theHawk

Asclepias said:


> Tough shit. They shouldnt have been there in the first place.


Just like Africans don’t belong in America.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> This doesn't exist anymore in South Africa


The guy in yellow was killed three years ago


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> as opposed to now, where the opposite is all of a sudden ok?
> 
> You can't have it both ways. It was either evil back then and evil now, or it was ok then and ok now.


Anytime one group of folks harms another group of folks it is wrong, who the hell said it was right.  You have a fool on here talking about black and white folks got along good during Apartheid, are you F*cking kidding me.  What were your words during Apartheid?


----------



## theHawk

Asclepias said:


> *"That's exactly what IS HAPPENING."*
> 
> Good shit.  The nerve of white people to think they have a right to anything in Africa is amazing.  You fucking bums need to go back to europe.


Black people don’t own the entire continent.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

theHawk said:


> Just like Africans don’t belong in America.


Neither do Europeans if that is the case.


----------



## theHawk

Superbadbrutha said:


> Anytime one group of folks harms another group of folks it is wrong, who the hell said it was right.  You have a fool on here talking about black and white folks got along good during Apartheid, are you F*cking kidding me.  What were your words during Apartheid?


Asslips just said it was okay to kill all whites.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

theHawk said:


> Black people don’t own the entire continent.


Did they own SA before their land was taken from them by white invaders or did the white folks originate in that part of the world?


----------



## theHawk

Superbadbrutha said:


> Neither do Europeans if that is the case.


Sure we do, we migrated here and colonized it.


----------



## theHawk

Superbadbrutha said:


> Did they own SA before their land was taken from them by white invaders or did the white folks originate in that part of the world?


No blacks owned that land.  You aren’t fooling anyone.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

theHawk said:


> Asslips just said it was okay to kill all whites.


I can't speak for Asclepias, folks like you were quiet as hell during Apartheid.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

theHawk said:


> Sure we do, we migrated here and colonized it.


After you brutalized, ravaged and murdered the folks who originated here.


----------



## theHawk

Superbadbrutha said:


> I can't speak for Asclepias, folks like you were quiet as hell during Apartheid.


You’re in favor of Apartheid against whites.


----------



## theHawk

Superbadbrutha said:


> After you brutalized, ravaged and murdered the folks who originated here.


Bullshit.  Indians brutalized and murdered each other more than anyone else did.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Superbadbrutha said:


> I can't speak for Asclepias, folks like you were quiet as hell during Apartheid.


So your ok with blacks killing and raping whites?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

theHawk said:


> You’re in favor of Apartheid against whites.


Did you speak out against Apartheid?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

bear513 said:


> So your ok with blacks killing and raping whites?


Dumbass did you not read post #38, obviously you were ok with it being done to black folks while you were vacationing in SA in the 80s when blacks and whites were getting along so great.


----------



## Asclepias

theHawk said:


> Asslips just said it was okay to kill all whites.


Any whites on stolen SA land should be killed if they dont leave.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

theHawk said:


> Bullshit.  Indians brutalized and murdered each other more than anyone else did.


Sorry you can't change History to His-Story, even though, that is what republicans are trying to do.


----------



## Asclepias

theHawk said:


> No blacks owned that land.  You aren’t fooling anyone.


Typical white claim that holds zero water.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> Any whites on stolen SA land should be killed if they dont leave.


So you get it turned into a shit hole like the ghetto you live in?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

bear513 said:


> So you get it turned into a shit hole like the ghetto you live in?


Yea because all black folks live in the ghetto, is that right next to where you are in the trailer park?


----------



## Sunni Man

Whether it's a country in Africa, or a major city in in America like Detroit or Baltimore.
Anytime you replace white people in government positions with black people. The outcome is always the same.
Law and order breaks down and crime dramatically increases. 
Schools quit functioning as places of learning.
Infrastructure ceases functioning properly.
Business close as the inner cities become urban jungles.  ...


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> So you get it turned into a shit hole like the ghetto you live in?


Thats called noneya.  Dont worry your little furry back and head about that.


----------



## Esdraelon

Asclepias said:


> Kill all the whites and take their land. Thats what should happen.


Apparently, they agree with your evil ass.  The one reassurance the whites can take is that within months of the last white leaving that cesspool, the tribal savages won't have anyone to focus on except EACH OTHER.  It'll be feeding time at the zoo and fun will be had by all   Feck 'um, let them die slow.  They'll deserve it.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Superbadbrutha said:


> Yea because all black folks live in the ghetto, is that right next to where you are in the trailer park?


Yeah and we shoot each other over Xanax


----------



## Asclepias

ESDRAELON said:


> Apparently, they agree with your evil ass.  The one reassurance the whites can take is that within months of the last white leaving that cesspool, the tribal savages won't have anyone to focus on except EACH OTHER.  It'll be feeding time at the zoo and fun will be had by all   Feck 'um, let them die slow.  They'll deserve it.


Then dont worry you little inbred self with their trials and tribulations. I know its just a front for your anger that they dont get to keep their stolen land.


----------



## Esdraelon

Sunni Man said:


> Whether it's a country in Africa, or a major city in in America like Detroit or Baltimore.
> Anytime you replace white people in government positions with black people. The outcome is always the same.
> Law and order breaks down and crime dramatically increases.
> Schools quit functioning as places of learning.
> Infrastructure ceases functioning properly.
> Business close as the inner cities become urban jungles.  ...


The next step is for the animals to escape their zoo and come into the outlying areas to infect them and destroy them as well.  Once that begins, no one is going to be wondering about Civil War any longer.  It will be on their TV each day.  That lawless scum will be killed without mercy when they try that shit in the rural areas.


----------



## Asclepias

Sunni Man said:


> Whether it's a country in Africa, or a major city in in America like Detroit or Baltimore.
> Anytime you replace white people in government positions with black people. The outcome is always the same.
> Law and order breaks down and crime dramatically increases.
> Schools quit functioning as places of learning.
> Infrastructure ceases functioning properly.
> Business close as the inner cities become urban jungles.  ...


That only happens when white racists meddle in policies or the trade.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

bear513 said:


> Yeah and we shoot each other over Xanax


Did you have fun in SA tanning on the beach and laughing while someone black was forced to wait on you and your SA friends.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

ESDRAELON said:


> The next step is for the animals to escape their zoo and come into the outlying areas to infect them and destroy them as well.  Once that begins, no one is going to be wondering about Civil War any longer.  It will be on their TV each day.  That lawless scum will be killed without mercy when they try that shit in the rural areas.


Well go head and get the festivities started, it's funny listening to cowards like you always talking about a Civil War and you ain't going to bust a grape.


----------



## Esdraelon

Asclepias said:


> Then dont worry you little inbred self with their trials and tribulations. I know its just a front for your anger that they dont get to keep their stolen land.


Oh, I don't WORRY over their fate at all.  In fact, I kind of look forward to the entertainment.  Let them have the land.  Then let's see what they do with it.  If I see them building a prosperous future for themselves, I'll cheer them on.  We both know that isn't going to happen.  They're too tribal for that kind of growth and peace.  Sit back and watch them eat each other for all I care.


----------



## theHawk

Superbadbrutha said:


> Did you speak out against Apartheid?


Why?  It’s apparent negroes can’t coexist with whites.  You’ll always blame your inability to become successful on “oppression” and “racisms”.  The blacks in South Africa are proving the old White Supremacists correct.  

Personally I think the white should leave, there is no hope in living peacefully next to a bunch of negroids.  Let SA become like every other shit hole in Africa.  Then let’s hear from morons like you and Asslips how Africans are “superior” to whites even though they can’t run a country on their own.


----------



## Asclepias

ESDRAELON said:


> Oh, I don't WORRY over their fate at all.  In fact, I kind of look forward to the entertainment.  Let them have the land.  Then let's see what they do with it.  If I see them building a prosperous future for themselves, I'll cheer them on.  We both know that isn't going to happen.  They're too tribal for that kind of growth and peace.  Sit back and watch them eat each other for all I care.


*"Oh, I don't WORRY over their fate at all."*

Obviously you do care and a awful lot too. You're trying very hard to get me to change my position on the issue.  Not working though.


----------



## Asclepias

Superbadbrutha said:


> Well go head and get the festivities started, it's funny listening to cowards like you always talking about a Civil War and you ain't going to bust a grape.


Bitch ass inbred white boys always talking shit over the internet about what they gone do.


----------



## monkrules

Sometime back, in a couple of African shitholes the black governments stole white-owned farms and gave them to blacks.

Then, guess what..
Yeah, the once productive farms quickly went to hell. The black 'farmers' couldn't produce shit, and the blacks went back to starving and having to import food. Same old, same old.

So why is anyone surprised by what's happening in Chicongo, Baltimore, or other American shitholes?


----------



## Esdraelon

Superbadbrutha said:


> Well go head and get the festivities started, it's funny listening to cowards like you always talking about a Civil War and you ain't going to bust a grape.


Almost as funny as you acting like the world owes your ass something just because you were born black.  My advice to you is to grab what you can right now.  Once it's gone, it's gone for good.  Your heroes in DC won't give a shit how mad you get or how much damage you do.  They'll sit back and watch you and those like you starve to death.  Those citizens who live in civilized areas will help you on your way if you come trying to take what THEY worked for.  That magic cloak of protection won't work as well in the burbs and it doesn't work AT ALL in the rural areas.  Feel free to come get you some, anytime you like.


----------



## Asclepias

These white people get really angry when whites that stole the land from the rightful owners have to leave or die.

Stop fucking whining.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Superbadbrutha drama queen.


----------



## theHawk

ESDRAELON said:


> Almost as funny as you acting like the world owes your ass something just because you were born black.  My advice to you is to grab what you can right now.  Once it's gone, it's gone for good.  Your heroes in DC won't give a shit how mad you get or how much damage you do.  They'll sit back and watch you and those like you starve to death.  Those citizens who live in civilized areas will help you on your way if you come trying to take what THEY worked for.  That magic cloak of protection won't work as well in the burbs and it doesn't work AT ALL in the rural areas.  Feel free to come get you some, anytime you like.


Asslips is the ultimate “we wuz kangs” retard:


----------



## Flash

Reminds me of all the destruction we saw in the US because of the Negroes in the last year.  Over 200 American cities significantly damaged and two dozen Americans murdered.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

theHawk said:


> Why?  It’s apparent negroes can’t coexist with whites.  You’ll always blame your inability to become successful on “oppression” and “racisms”.  The blacks in South Africa are proving the old White Supremacists correct.
Click to expand...

So are you saying that blacks weren't being oppressed, beaten and murdered during Apartheid?


theHawk said:


> Personally I think the white should leave, there is no hope in living peacefully next to a bunch of negroids.  Let SA become like every other shit hole in Africa.  Then let’s hear from morons like you and Asslips how Africans are “superior” to whites even though they can’t run a country on their own.
Click to expand...

So when are you living America headed to Siberia, there isn't any black folks there.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

monkrules said:


> Sometime back, in a couple of African shitholes the black governments stole white-owned farms and gave them to blacks.
Click to expand...

You mean the farms that whites stole in the first place.


monkrules said:


> Then, guess what..
> Yeah, the once productive farms quickly went to hell. The black 'farmers' couldn't produce shit, and the blacks went back to starving and having to import food. Same old, same old.
> 
> So why is anyone surprised by what's happening in Chicongo, Baltimore, or other American shitholes?
Click to expand...

Or was it that whites wouldn't trade with the black farmers anymore because it wasn't owned by whites.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Flash said:


> Reminds me of all the destruction we saw in the US because of the Negroes in the last year.  Over 200 American cities significantly damaged and two dozen Americans murdered.


You mean the cities that were mainly protested by whites.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

ESDRAELON said:


> Almost as funny as you acting like the world owes your ass something just because you were born black.
Click to expand...

I don't recall making the claim, you just pulled that out your ass.





> My advice to you is to grab what you can right now.  Once it's gone, it's gone for good.  Your heroes in DC won't give a shit how mad you get or how much damage you do.  They'll sit back and watch you and those like you starve to death.  Those citizens who live in civilized areas will help you on your way if you come trying to take what THEY worked for.  That magic cloak of protection won't work as well in the burbs and it doesn't work AT ALL in the rural areas.  Feel free to come get you some, anytime you like.



As old Granny Hawkins used to say, " I say that big talk's worth doodly-squat. "


----------



## Superbadbrutha

theHawk said:


> Asslips is the ultimate “we wuz kangs” retard:
> View attachment 515526


Here we go, damn you right wing, racist are always posting your homosexual fantasies.


----------



## McFury

Baron said:


> South Africa is on the best way to became Zimbabwe 2.0 or the new Somalia. Interestingly the main targets of 'looters' are whites and their businesses. Why western governments give Asylum for any illiterate colored trash from the third world but strictly refuse to help persecuted whites in SA: There is no one place on Earth which wasn't quickly transformed to a sh.thole by blacks. What the West waiting for?Must any white die in the failed 'state' SA. Isn't it an evidence for carrying out white genocide?
> 
> _Durban is the third most populous city in South Africa after Johannesburg and Cape Town and the largest city in the South African province of KwaZulu-Natal. Zulus, the largest black tribe in the country, form the largest single ethnic group in the city too. FreeWestMedia has received reports of residents in areas hardest hit by ongoing riots, abandoning their homes. What may have started as a political protest has descended into anarchy._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa: Whites abandon their homes as mobs spread mayhem | Free West Media
> 
> 
> Durban is the third most populous city in South Africa after Johannesburg and Cape Town and the largest city in the South African province of KwaZulu-Natal. Zulus, the largest black tribe in the country, form the largest single ethnic group in the city too. FreeWestMedia has received reports of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freewestmedia.com


The same thing happened during the civil war in America.
Where the fuck have you been since 1865.


----------



## TheParser

Very sensitive topic.

I imagine that there are some South Africans of European ancestry who now realize that they were very naive in thinking that the end of apartheid would usher in a golden era of harmony between the ethnic groups in that nation.

Of course, many of those South Africans of European ancestry have already fled the country,

This latest round of violence will only convince others that it is -- sadly -- time to get out while they can.

I think that a lot of Jewish people in 1930s Germany did not get out in time because they could not even imagine that their beloved country would do to them what it did.

Human beings cannot believe that their fellow citizens could actually mean them fatal harm.

Look at what is happening in this country.

Sadly, you ain't seen nothing yet.

I am 84, so ...

But younger Americans have a very unpleasant future ahead of them, I feel.


----------



## Flash

Superbadbrutha said:


> You mean the cities that were mainly protested by whites.




There were plenty of butt hurt Jungle Monkeys running around.  Especially if there was looting going on.


----------



## B. Kidd

Sunni Man said:


> Every African country that was colonized and ruled by white Europeans prospered and became civilized, modernized, with law and order.
> But when the Europeans granted the former African colonies independence and left, in the 1950's 60's and 70's. Each and everyone of them quickly reverted to lawless dictatorship's and decades of civil war, starvation, and tribal genocide.
> Which is still going on today.  ...



Do you mean the 'Black Panther' movie is total make-believe bullshit comics??


----------



## theHawk

Superbadbrutha said:


> So are you saying that blacks weren't being oppressed, beaten and murdered during Apartheid?


Don’t know and don’t care.  They could leave the country if they wanted to.  But like here, the blacks want White Privilege that they can only get in White nations.  So they complain about not having all the same rights, yet when they are given those rights and become the majority, they turn it into a shit hole country.  Why don’t they just go to a neighboring shit hole country in the first place?  This is what’s so funny about these types, they want to live like whites but then hate white people for not building them a new nation and just handing it over to them.  Why can’t negroes make their own nation and be happy with it?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Flash said:


> There were plenty of butt hurt Jungle Monkeys running around.  Especially if there was looting going on.


Flash what are you sheet wearers up to these days since you are too scared to come out into public in your white sheets?


----------



## B. Kidd

Africans can barely manage a village!
A whole previously prosperous Country?.......fuhgettabout it!!


----------



## theHawk

B. Kidd said:


> Africans can barely manage a village!
> A whole previously prosperous Country?.......fuhgettabout it!!


Exactly.  Look at the Democrats here.  Every major city they’ve run for decades is a steaming pile of shit no one wants to live in.  Why does anyone think they can run an entire state or country?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

theHawk said:


> Don’t know and don’t care.
Click to expand...

Right, but we are supposed to care today.


theHawk said:


> They could leave the country if they wanted to.
Click to expand...

Why should they have to leave their country?  Oh that's right the white man wanted it.


theHawk said:


> But like here, the blacks want White Privilege that they can only get in White nations.
Click to expand...

So you want to enjoy white privilege and everybody else is suppose to bow down to you. 


theHawk said:


> So they complain about not having all the same rights, yet when they are given those rights and become the majority, they turn it into a shit hole country.
Click to expand...

So after you have stolen all the resources and there is nothing left to produce you want to just give it back.


theHawk said:


> Why don’t they just go to a neighboring shit hole country in the first place?
Click to expand...

Why didn't you just keep your ass in Europe in the first place.


theHawk said:


> This is what’s so funny about these types, they want to live like whites but then hate white people for not building them a new nation and just handing it over to them.  Why can’t negroes make their own nation and be happy with it?
Click to expand...

They had their own nation until you showed up,  Why didn't you just keep your ass in Europe where you originated from.  Can you show us where God deemed you the almighty to destroy everyone else in the world that is not white.


----------



## theHawk

Superbadbrutha said:


> So you want to enjoy white privilege and everybody else is suppose to bow down to you.


Never asked anyone to bow to me.  Go live your own life in your own black nation.  Why are you so afraid to live in an all black nation?


----------



## Flash

Superbadbrutha said:


> Flash what are you sheet wearers up to these days since you are too scared to come out into public in your white sheets?




Just stop blaming all the shit the Jungle Monkeys do on Whites.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

theHawk said:


> Exactly.  Look at the Democrats here.  Every major city they’ve run for decades is a steaming pile of shit no one wants to live in.  Why does anyone think they can run an entire state or country?


Now listen to these 2 white racist babble on and on, but in the next breath you want black folks to vote for you.....fuhgettabout it!!


----------



## B. Kidd

theHawk said:


> Exactly.  Look at the Democrats here.  Every major city they’ve run for decades is a steaming pile of shit no one wants to live in.  Why does anyone think they can run an entire state or country?



Lori Lightfoot immediately comes to mind.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

theHawk said:


> Never asked anyone to bow to me.  Go live your own life in your own black nation.  Why are you so afraid to live in an all black nation?


I'll go when you take your white ass back to Siberia, what are you afraid of.  Everything is lily white and there are no people of color.  Just like you like it.


----------



## theHawk

Superbadbrutha said:


> So after you have stolen all the resources and there is nothing left to produce you want to just give it back.


We’ve stolen nothing.  Indians, blacks, none of them actually use resources other than some wood and animal skins.  Western cultures use resources for technology we created.  
Look at all the black nations in Africa, sitting on mountains of resources.  Yet they are too stupid to do anything with them.  So they need whitey to show them or better yet make it for them.  Now they even import Chinese to do it for them.


----------



## theHawk

Superbadbrutha said:


> I'll go when you take your white ass back to Siberia, what are you afraid of.  Everything is lily white and there are no people of color.  Just like you like it.


I have lived in Europe before.  It was wonderful, especially the areas without imported African refugees.  I certainly don’t have an issue with other people living in the same area, so long as they are law abiding and peaceful and contribute to society. Many blacks in America can and do assimilate well.  Others, like you, who whine and bitch and moan about being “oppressed” in a white society are what ruin it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

theHawk said:


> We’ve stolen nothing.  Indians, blacks, none of them actually use resources other than some wood and animal skins.  Western cultures use resources for technology we created.
> Look at all the black nations in Africa, sitting on mountains of resources.  Yet they are too stupid to do anything with them.  So they need whitey to show them or better yet make it for them.  Now they even import Chinese to do it for them.
Click to expand...

Is that why you are afraid of real history, that is the lie you have been trying to sell for centuries.  Sorry this isn't 1921, I don't dance unless I hear music, I don't scratch my head unless it itches and I don't bend, buck and bow.  Just wasn't made that way.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

theHawk said:


> I have lived in Europe before.  It was wonderful, especially the areas without imported African refugees.  I certainly don’t have an issue with other people living in the same area, so long as they are law abiding and peaceful and contribute to society. Many blacks in America can and do assimilate well.  Others, like you, who whine and bitch and moan about being “oppressed” in a white society are what ruin it.


Well move your white racist ass back to Siberia, what are you afraid of?


----------



## theHawk

Superbadbrutha said:


> They had their own nation until you showed up, Why didn't you just keep your ass in Europe where you originated from. Can you show us where God deemed you the almighty to destroy everyone else in the world that is not white.


Who had their own nation?  Even if they did, why didn’t they defend it and send the white colonizers out?  If you can’t hold your lands against invaders then you don’t deserve to hold it.  

We whites aren’t “destroying” any other races.  Whites are the minority on this planet.  We only make up 10% of the population.  Negroids make up nearly 20%.


----------



## 22lcidw

Asclepias said:


> Kill all the whites and take their land. Thats what should happen.


What was Rhodesia has massive poverty now. People so poor they are eating tree bark. South Africa is on that path. There are white people in South Africa trying to teach proper farming and other technologies. Some have learned. But other interests reign supreme with others. People suffering for false pride is about as stupid as we can get as humans. We all do things.


----------



## B. Kidd

theHawk said:


> Who had their own nation?  Even if they did, why didn’t they defend it and send the white colonizers out?  If you can’t hold your lands against invaders then you don’t deserve to hold it.
> 
> We whites aren’t “destroying” any other races.  Whites are the minority on this planet.  We only make up 10% of the population.  Negroids make up nearly 20%.



No wonder our foreign aid is a constant drain!


----------



## theHawk

Superbadbrutha said:


> Well move your white racist ass back to Siberia, what are you afraid of?


Why? I already live in a white nation.


----------



## monkrules

Superbadbrutha said:


> You mean the farms that whites stole in the first place.
> 
> Or was it that whites wouldn't trade with the black farmers anymore because it wasn't owned by whites.


Amazing. You know absolutely nothing about the situation I described yet you find ways to twist it so that blacks look like the fucking victims ... Again.

Think about it. You do it over and over and over and...
It seems to be your only reason to be here. Tell us the truth, do you really not see the predictability in your posts? The tired black victimhood narrative oozes out of your every post. Have a good day.


----------



## Asclepias

monkrules said:


> Amazing. You know absolutely nothing about the situation I described yet you find ways to twist it so that blacks look like the fucking victims ... Again.
> 
> Think about it. You do it over and over and over and...
> It seems to be your only reason to be here. Tell us the truth, do you really not see the predictability in your posts? The tired black victimhood narrative oozes out of your every post. Have a good day.


So your stance is that whites invading SA and stealing the land was actually a good thing and Blacks should be grateful their land was stolen?

You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

theHawk said:


> Why? I already live in a white nation.


That's what you are afraid of that it may not be white for too many more years.


----------



## Baron

bear513 said:


> Exactly my two friends in South Africa..
> 
> One was killed the other was raped
> 
> And they lived behind huge walls



And no western presstitute reported


----------



## Baron

Asclepias said:


> That will never happen. White girls love Black and brown people.



Do you mind black on white rapes?


----------



## Baron

Asclepias said:


> Not half as dangerous as when whites colonized and stole the land.



Who said the entirely Africa belongs to blacks?
The entirely North and South parts of Africa were developed by whites.
According to your 'logic' all blacks shall leave our countries and go back to palms and banana.


----------



## Asclepias

Baron said:


> Who said the entirely Africa belongs to blacks?
> The entirely North and South parts of Africa were developed by whites.
> According to your 'logic' all blacks shall leave our countries and go back to palms and banana.


*"Who said the entirely Africa belongs to blacks?"*

I did and so did the Ancient Greeks.  Arabs didnt occupy the north until the early ADs  I think around 365AD


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Any whites on stolen SA land should be killed if they dont leave.


What land was stolen?


----------



## monkrules

Superbadbrutha said:


> You mean the farms that whites stole in the first place.
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the farms that whites stole in the first place.
> 
> Or was it that whites wouldn't trade with the black farmers anymore because it wasn't owned by whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or was it that whites wouldn't trade with the black farmers anymore because it wasn't owned by whites.
Click to expand...

They ended up starving because they, the blacks, didn't know shit about farming (or anything else, probably).

The dumbasses running the black governments simply wanted to pacify their stupid underlings. They were too fucking dumb to understand that farming takes a bit of know how and a ton of hard work. Neither of which were provided by the blacks who were given the STOLEN farms.

So please, quit making your never-ending excuses for these worthless pieces of garbage.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

monkrules said:


> They ended up starving because they, the blacks, didn't know shit about farming (or anything else, probably).
Click to expand...


I know we were climbing around in trees with bones in our noses, that is the lie that you taught in history class for centuries.


monkrules said:


> The dumbasses running the black governments simply wanted to pacify their stupid underlings. They were too fucking dumb to understand that farming takes a bit of know how and a ton of hard work. Neither of which were provided by the blacks who were given the STOLEN farms.
> 
> So please, quit making your never-ending excuses for these worthless pieces of garbage.
Click to expand...

Kind of like what you have said about black farmers in America.  Do you think white folks just went to Africa and taught themselves how to live on a new continent.  Oh that's right you are the smart folks in the world and nobody else could ever live until you showed up on the scene.


----------



## badger2

Votto said:


> The other prosperous  country in Africa was Libya, then Obama murdered him.


O’s dadddy was 87.5% Arab, so that was neighbor envy, not racist envy.


----------



## Baron

Asclepias said:


> *"Who said the entirely Africa belongs to blacks?"*
> 
> I did and so did the Ancient Greeks.  Arabs didnt occupy the north until the early ADs  I think around 365AD



Blacks had until whites only 1 - 2 children pro couple. Today they have between 5 and 15 and demand whites must feed them. At least a half of Africa belongs to whites, when BLM has some issues again it can move to the country founded by US blacks Liberia.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

badger2 said:


> O’s dadddy was 87.5% Arab, so that was neighbor envy, not racist envy.


Funny how you didn't have a problem when Reagan tried to murder him.


----------



## Baron

Godboy said:


> What land was stolen?



Any country including USA, Russia and China.
All countries belong to blacks.
If you doesn't agree with you're a Nazi, Racists and Antisemit.


----------



## Baron

monkrules said:


> They ended up starving because they, the blacks, didn't know shit about farming (or anything else, probably).
> 
> The dumbasses running the black governments simply wanted to pacify their stupid underlings. They were too fucking dumb to understand that farming takes a bit of know how and a ton of hard work. Neither of which were provided by the blacks who were given the STOLEN farms.
> 
> So please, quit making your never-ending excuses for these worthless pieces of garbage.



All countries of blacks are highly corrupted criminal failed states.
Africans aren't dumbassess, they are others.
God has created different races for different purposes


----------



## monkrules

Superbadbrutha said:


> Oh that's right you are the smart folks in the world and nobody else could ever live until you showed up on the scene.


Glad to see you've finally seen the light. The truth shall set you free.


----------



## Baron

monkrules said:


> Glad to see you've finally seen the light. The truth shall set you free.



Just look how great was SA before Mandela.
One of the highest life quality ( even for blacks ) in the world
To show today these vids is politically incorrect, you could be called a Nazi or a Fascist and receive a visit of BLM or Antifa


----------



## Superbadbrutha

monkrules said:


> Glad to see you've finally seen the light. The truth shall set you free.


That is the lie you have spread for the last 400yrs.


----------



## Baron

Superbadbrutha said:


> That is the lie you have spread for the last 400yrs.


*South Africa before*


*South Africa today*


*Can you probably explain why anything blacks touch quickly becomes a piece of shit? *


----------



## monkrules

Superbadbrutha said:


> That is the lie you have spread for the last 400yrs.


Africans are still begging whites to send them food. Get serious. Try to face reality. They STILL cannot support themselves, or, feed themselves. 

Making excuses only makes matters worse.


----------



## Baron

monkrules said:


> Africans are still begging whites to send them food. Get serious. Try to face reality. They STILL cannot support themselves, or, feed themselves.
> 
> Making excuses only makes matters worse.



*Africa is cool,!
Are you tired of whitey's bullshit?
Tired of the white man keeping you down?
Racist police hassling you because you're black?
Not giving you good jobs?
Return to the muddaland!
Free housing
Free food
No whites
Free medical care
In Africa any night is a party night!
Shucking and jiving with no whitey!
No more racist keeping you down.
*
*One way ticket to Africa solves all problems!*


----------



## Quasar44

theHawk 
All the very endangered wild life can only survive under whites


----------



## Wyatt earp

Superbadbrutha said:


> I know we were climbing around in trees with bones in our noses, that is the lie that you taught in history class for centuries.
> 
> Kind of like what you have said about black farmers in America.  Do you think white folks just went to Africa and taught themselves how to live on a new continent.  Oh that's right you are the smart folks in the world and nobody else could ever live until you showed up on the scene.


Whites came from Africa you fucking idiot (or now you don't believe in science)


----------



## Wyatt earp

Baron said:


> *South Africa before*
> 
> 
> *South Africa today*
> 
> 
> *Can you probably explain why anything blacks touch quickly becomes a piece of shit? *


It looks like Portland


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Superbadbrutha said:


> Did they own SA before their land was taken from them by white invaders or did the white folks originate in that part of the world?


No one originated in South Africa.  It has no indigenous people.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox

Baron said:


> South Africa is on the best way to became Zimbabwe 2.0 or the new Somalia. Interestingly the main targets of 'looters' are whites and their businesses. Why western governments give Asylum for any illiterate colored trash from the third world but strictly refuse to help persecuted whites in SA: There is no one place on Earth which wasn't quickly transformed to a sh.thole by blacks. What the West waiting for?Must any white die in the failed 'state' SA. Isn't it an evidence for carrying out white genocide?
> 
> _Durban is the third most populous city in South Africa after Johannesburg and Cape Town and the largest city in the South African province of KwaZulu-Natal. Zulus, the largest black tribe in the country, form the largest single ethnic group in the city too. FreeWestMedia has received reports of residents in areas hardest hit by ongoing riots, abandoning their homes. What may have started as a political protest has descended into anarchy._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa: Whites abandon their homes as mobs spread mayhem | Free West Media
> 
> 
> Durban is the third most populous city in South Africa after Johannesburg and Cape Town and the largest city in the South African province of KwaZulu-Natal. Zulus, the largest black tribe in the country, form the largest single ethnic group in the city too. FreeWestMedia has received reports of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freewestmedia.com


Black people are possessed by the blasphemer Satan, calling death giving sweet. Money caused what we are looking at. Money makes people to have and have not. God wants us to have his loving giving Spirit in us. Kill is not in love.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox

Baron said:


> *South Africa before*
> 
> 
> *South Africa today*
> 
> 
> *Can you probably explain why anything blacks touch quickly becomes a piece of shit? *


I know of a person who had covid 19. He survived.  It was terrible for him.  His hair was falling out.  He has lung damage on one side.  Don't toy around  with this Virus . I have had the vaccine. I am not sick or dying. The shot is nessissary. People who refuse the shot, or prick end up dead. Use logic.


----------



## Resnic

Well pretty much whenever you go in this world if you get enough blacks together eventually they will mess up things for everyone.

There is a reason why throughout the worlds history of man blacks haven't ever really had even 5% of the 1st or even 2nd world countries. They have always been 3rd world or less compared to countries populated and run by non blacks. Spaniards, whites, Greeks, Asians, etc. They have always far out excelled the blacks.

In terms of architecture, medicine, engineering, science, art, agriculture, or any field of humans contributions to the world blacks have added the least of all skin colors to that list.

Pretty much all the worlds successful blacks have been successful in a white person's country


----------



## Aletheia4u

But they are ignoring the UK stealing the land away from the natives of Kenya. 

 Well it shows who are in charge of this rebellion.










						UN criticises UK for failure to redress colonial-era landgrab in Kenya
					

Two clans brutally evicted to make way for tea plantations owned by white settlers are seeking reparations for rights violations




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Curried Goats

This thread is hilarious. I'm in Kalk Bay Capetown right now having a great time. Went on an ATV Safari earlier, going to a wine tour tomorrow. Was in JoBurg last week in this really nice penthouse Airbnb. The people here, both white and black have been some of the nicest people I've ever met.


----------



## Quasar44

Baron 
If you’re white..you should have left a few years ago 
 You’re going to die


----------



## Staidhup

SA will revert back to what the Boers found when they arrived, not much. The UN will step in to help ease the pain of poverty and starvation. The question is who will end up with the natural resources?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

We don't allow white immigration from South Africa.   Russia does.  Whites are welcomed and given assistance in setting up farms.  After all they were farmers for 400 years.   Africa is being given over to the Chinese who are untroubled  by accusations of slavery or inhumane treatment.   Cry racism doesn't  get much from the Chinese.   They always have room for more slaves. 

Meanwhile, the white Afrikkaners will enrich a free country.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Staidhup said:


> SA will revert back to what the Boers found when they arrived, not much. The UN will step in to help ease the pain of poverty and starvation. The question is who will end up with the natural resources?


China.   They are already there sending black children into those mines.  And, don't forget.  The Chinese always need living bodies for organ harvesting.  Uhigers aren't going to last forever at the rate their hearts and livers are being taken.  It's a fitting end, don't you think?


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox

Tipsycatlover said:


> We don't allow white immigration from South Africa.   Russia does.  Whites are welcomed and given assistance in setting up farms.  After all they were farmers for 400 years.   Africa is being given over to the Chinese who are untroubled  by accusations of slavery or inhumane treatment.   Cry racism doesn't  get much from the Chinese.   They always have room for more slaves.
> 
> Meanwhile, the white Afrikkaners will enrich a free country.


China will get their reward. It will not be good. People who kill calling it sweet will get their reward. That reward will not be good. Chinese don't have the bond of perfectness, seeking their own. We need to serve each other. That is being each others money. People have different talents, abilities, and skills. The desire for money makes the human animal to run amok. Black people, Chinese. This is a sinful world. It has death in it. See the obviousness of my words. There is a better unseen country. If it was not so I would have told you. They that battle for what is, mistreating god's image, will miss out on the greatest gift that can ever be given. Don't take my words lightly. Don't heap up for yourselves treasuries here. All that is will pass away. All that is has sin in it, breaking. That will not happen in God's kingdom. Prepare your minds for that peacful place.


----------



## badger2

Asclepias said:


> Kill all the whites and take their land. Thats what should happen.


Crucify some black males butt-naked and upside down while forcing their women to watch. Then recruit those women into sex slavery via bestiality. Crucify some black women butt-naked and upside down while forcing their men to watch, before recruiting the males into sex slavery via bestiality, which should also likely require some form of tethering.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Take your white ass to SA Barron and kick some black butt, why not get up a group of your fellow white racist and go to SA and have at it.


Says the Super-Wussie-Brutha.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox

Asclepias said:


> So your stance is that whites invading SA and stealing the land was actually a good thing and Blacks should be grateful their land was stolen?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.





Asclepias said:


> Blacks are saying this:  white people are stealing our land. Black people are doing the same thing, stealing whatever white people have. How are they better than the people they are against? Turning a profit is the problem. Money is the root of all evil. Where are Christs teachings?  They are tossed into the trash. The results are predictable.


----------



## bambu.

Tipsycatlover said:


> Africa is being given over to the Chinese who are untroubled  by accusations of slavery or inhumane treatment.   Cry racism doesn't  get much from the Chinese.   They always have room for more slaves.


Seems to be.


----------



## beautress

Asclepias said:


> Kill all the whites and take their land. Thats what should happen.


You are calling for the mass murders of all white people in the African continent?.
I never for once thought of you proliferating racism before.


----------



## lg325

I checked South African news sources and I found no news of the violence at all. The headlines are about a trial for some guy for murder.


----------



## Polishprince

I remember when the controversial Colonel DeBeers competed in the AWA. He was a huge advocate of apartheid and took a lot of heat over it.

He really hasn't been proved wrong in the time since.


----------



## IM2

Baron said:


> And what gonna happen when white Christians in the West unite themselves and get any colored trash out from their countries?


White "christians" will get eliminated. South Africa is not a white country and South Africa was doing fine before whites got there. For about 100 years whites ruled their illegally and with violence You reap what you sow. Whites are not exempt from this rule.


----------



## IM2

Polishprince said:


> I remember when the controversial Colonel DeBeers competed in the AWA. He was a huge advocate of apartheid and took a lot of heat over it.
> 
> He really hasn't been proved wrong in the time since.


He was wrong when he started.


----------



## Mac-7

theHawk said:


> SA is now a shit hole country.  Whites made it the most prosperous nation in Africa, now the negroes are taking over and it’s turning into a war zone.
> 
> This is what the left wants for America.


SA used to be an advanced country

But no more

Yes, apartide was wrong

But so is whats happening now


----------



## Mac-7

IM2 said:


> White "christians" will get eliminated. South Africa is not a white country and South Africa was doing fine before whites got there. For about 100 years whites ruled their illegally and with violence You reap what you sow. Whites are not exempt from this rule.


South africa was a wilderness when the dutch settlers got there


----------



## Turtlesoup

Asclepias said:


> Kill all the whites and take their land. Thats what should happen.


And there we have it---ASCLEPIAS true motivation for Africa and here.  Thanks for showing your true colors asclepias.


----------



## Turtlesoup

IM2 said:


> White "christians" will get eliminated. South Africa is not a white country and South Africa was doing fine before whites got there. For about 100 years whites ruled their illegally and with violence You reap what you sow. Whites are not exempt from this rule.


Yeah, shitting in holes, cannabalism, early early death, etc.  Sounds just lovely IM2.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Asclepias said:


> Kill all the whites and take their land. Thats what should happen.


That's what's going to happen, then everybody will starve and blame the whites.  Just like Rhodesia.


----------



## themirrorthief

Asclepias said:


> That will never happen. White girls love Black and brown people.


why do  you  never  see  a white  woman  over  thirty  with  a  black  man


----------



## themirrorthief

Superbadbrutha said:


> It wasn't meant to be funny, how many years did the West sit idly by while black folks were being oppressed, beaten and murdered in South Africa?


are  u  talking  about  south  africa  or  chicago


----------

